# American Frog Day 2018



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

It's just a few days away. I am so excited!!! I know I won't be able to sleep Friday night. 

Is there anyone else planning to be there?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I’ll be there vending. Equatorial Ecosystems is the name of my business, and we’ll have tons of supplies, plants (Orchids, Marcgravia, Aroids, etc.), plus about 170 frogs/geckos.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be there. Only missed one East coast so far.


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

Spaff said:


> I’ll be there vending. Equatorial Ecosystems is the name of my business, and we’ll have tons of supplies, plants (Orchids, Marcgravia, Aroids, etc.), plus about 170 frogs/geckos.


That's awesome. We will definitely look for you. Good luck. I hope you do well!


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

Philsuma said:


> I'll be there. Only missed one East coast so far.


You travel all the way to New York for Frog Day? That's commitment! It must really be an amazing show to make you return again and again that far!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm what you call a 'snow bird'. Sometimes all year in Fl but sometimes in PA and the last few years in PVD - try for summer and fall up north. But I did drive out to Chicago Frog Day if that counts as h'ad core.


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

That really wasn't what I was expecting. I really did enjoy it though. (Despite the horrible venue.) Everyone was so friendly. We walked around at least 4 times and with every pass I spotted something new. It may not have been the biggest show, but there was still so much to see. 

I came home with a trio of Oophaga Salt Creeks! I just love them. I can't believe how bold they are to be so tiny. Every time I look into their viv. they are right there. They are easier to find than my tincs. 

I still have two ready vivariums standing empty. I had really hoped to fill all three. 

I was ever so tempted to buy Matecho tadpoles.  They were only $20 a piece...but that just seems like such a gamble. I chickened out in the end. It just didn't seem like a responsible purchase.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm curious, how is buying tadpoles not a responsible purchase? I don't normally sell tads, just interested in the rational.


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

daryl34 said:


> I'm curious, how is buying tadpoles not a responsible purchase? I don't normally sell tads, just interested in the rational.


I have no idea. lol I'm just being insecure. It's just not developed yet. I can't look at it and tell what type of dart frog it will be, I just have to go on their word. I can't even know for sure if it's going to develop into a healthy frog. 

Maybe irresponsible isn't the right word exactly, perhaps it feels like a gamble would be a better descriptor. There is just so much that could be wrong.

Of course i have raised dozens of tads into healthy froglets and have never had one that's gone bad....so there is that. I honestly just had no idea tads were sold like that. It was a surprise.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

From doing shows, some people , not all, shop strictly on price, so tads is a cheaper alternative. A 20 dollar tad, is a 40-60 dollar froglet. So you roll the dice and take your chances. And if one turns out bad, you only out 20. For doing shows , I get that request 2-3 times every show.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

This is not an unreasonable fear. I haven't had much experience letting my tadpoles go rather than raising them to froglets. However, I did let a friend take some of my tads to a show one time and he brought the ones that didn't sell back to me. They all died over the next couple of days. It could have been anything that happened (being jostled? too hot? too cold?) but something happened that was really hard on them. I am sure that this isn't always the case, but there does seem to be a greater risk of this happening with tads than with froglets. I also know some people who sell tads almost exclusively and they don't seem to have a problem. Like daryl34 said - you spins the wheel and you takes your chances. Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't. There is a reason, however, that there is a big difference in the price of a tad compared with that of a froglet. Different people are going to have different tolerances for risk. You shouldn't feel bad if buying tadpoles isn't for you 

Mark


----------

